# Engine mount torque specs



## swimrr (Jan 8, 2009)

Can someone with a Bently please confirm that the torque for the 2 bolts that hold the 2 engine mounts together is 100Nm.


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

its 44 ft-lbs and 30ft-lbs for the smaller bolts


----------



## swimrr (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks, I have those torques, and the 30 ft-lb bolt has an extra 90 degree turn. But I want to confirm the thick bolts holding the two mount pieces together.


----------



## Zinc (Dec 8, 1999)

From 10-11 in my Bentley: 

Engine mount, right side: 
1. Mount to body bolt 
• 40 Nm (30 ft-lb) plus 90° (1/4 turn) 
• always replace 
2. Mount bracket to body bolt 
• 25 Nm (18 ft-Ib) 
3. Mount to engine bracket bolt 
• 100 Nm (74 ft-Ib)


----------



## swimrr (Jan 8, 2009)

This thread has a diagram showing 60 Nm (44 ft-lbs)+ 90 degree turn, and also info from ELSA web stating 100 Nm. It would be really great to get an accurate figure for this torque spec. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4791829-how-common-is-passenger-side-engine-mount-failure


----------



## Zinc (Dec 8, 1999)

The picture in that thread matches the pic in my Bentley for the 1.9 TDI ALH engine on page 10-21, not the 1.8T on 10-11.


----------



## swimrr (Jan 8, 2009)

Okay, got it. In the torques you posted above, I don't see a figure there for the mount to engine block (does Bently refer to this as the engine bracket?). It sounds like they refer to the two big mount pieces, one on the frame and one on the engine block, as the engine mount and engine bracket.


----------



## Zinc (Dec 8, 1999)

No, sorry-different page: 

Tightening torques 
• Right side engine mount bracket to cylinder block 
(M10) 45 Nm (33 ft-Ib) 

Page 15a-22


----------



## swimrr (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Zinc, I really appreciate your help confirming these numbers. I really should get a Bently for this car, I have one for our other car.


----------

